# Protein for kids?



## julio (Jun 8, 2006)

I have two kids son is 6 and my daughter is 8 and they both play sports, right now one plays baseball the other plays softball and i coach both teams, i give them each 4oz of All the whey protein with milk atleast 1hr before there games for a lil boost ,Ive been seeing a diff in my 8yr daughter  and my son,do you guys think this is  good idea,, they love it and they ask for it b4 the games for some energy,
with the crazy work schedules and not eating proper all the time for the kids i feel this is good for them,


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2006)

That is nice that you do that for your children. I believe that's fine. I mean, everyone requires protein regardless of age.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2006)

julio said:
			
		

> I have two kids son is 6 and my daughter is 8 and they both play sports, right now one plays baseball the other plays softball and i coach both teams, i give them each 4oz of All the whey protein with milk atleast 1hr before there games for a lil boost ,Ive been seeing a diff in my 8yr daughter  and my son,do you guys think this is  good idea,, they love it and they ask for it b4 the games for some energy,
> with the crazy work schedules and not eating proper all the time for the kids i feel this is good for them,



that is fine, they would also benefit with a serving after the game.


----------



## kenwood (Jun 8, 2006)

give them no-xplode 30-45min before the game


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> give them no-xplode 30-45min before the game


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jun 8, 2006)

sure noxplode, why not 25mg ephedrine. no i am just kidding. It should be fine. protein will help alot.


----------



## assassin (Jun 9, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> give them no-xplode 30-45min before the game




LOL


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 10, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> give them no-xplode 30-45min before the game


WOW, that was real funny.


----------



## kenwood (Jun 10, 2006)

hey just a suggestion  ....but i was j.k


----------



## Gordo (Jun 11, 2006)

I think it's fine....

I have a little guy who's 5 and a total carb fiend (loves his breads). My wife and I can rarely can get him to have any protein with breakfast. So I sneak it in, in the form of whey, either in an choc-flavoured oatmeal bar or a shake (equivalent protein to a couple of eggs). Works well


----------



## Phoenix87 (Jun 12, 2006)

My 10 year old duaghter plays soccer 4 times a week. Once doesn't each much protein. I have her hooked on muscle milk made with milk. Really taste like a milk shake.


----------



## julio (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks alot ,,i figured with the stuff thats in foods today ,a little whey could go a long way,, but i see the diff in how they play when they dont have none 
kinds sluggish,


----------

